# anyone on cipramil?



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi there,I was just wondering if anyone had taken this. I went of Paxil today and on to Cipramil 20mg. The Paxil was making me drowsy and didn't help the depression and anxiety at all. My doc thought it might have helped with the gas and loud tummy noises and odd bout of diarrhea. How long does it take Cipramil to work? I didn't have any side-effetcs today from it, so that's good.


----------



## Tallulah (Apr 14, 2003)

I have been on Cipramil for depression, and I found it made a positive difference after only 10 days. But don't lose hope if it's not this fast for you. Antidepressants can take up to 6 weeks to take effect, and sometimes even longer to reach their full effect. It can also take time to find the optimum dose.When I started on it, the only side effect I experienced was an increased appetite. But that was a good thing, because I was hardly eating at the time. I also caused me to feel tired a lot of the time, but it was worth it for the positive effect it had on my mood.Laura


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

does this help with abdominal pain?


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

It's an antidepressant, and it has been used for that yes.


----------

